# Help! Stressed, Anxious, Unmotivated, Overwhelmed



## GENIUSandVIOLENCE (Oct 6, 2012)

Hello. I'm going to rant now.

I'm bored. I'm bored of studying for uni. I do dentistry, and I like the practical aspects of it such as treating patients and my clinic hours are pretty fun. But the lectures and exams are stressing me out. I have 3 weeks before I have a continuous assault of assessment, with a minimum of one assessment piece every week. Being an INTP, I have obviously procrastinated quite a bit though I have seriously tried to keep up with my studies. There's just so much to do, so many subjects and so many lectures which go through so much content (think med school equivalent). I have problems going to lectures because I have some anxiety issues. I also have sleeping problems, so I usually skip early morning lectures. I have no friends in my classes or anyone that would genuinely care about me when I'm in trouble. When I reach out to my peers, they don't respond. I'm always the one that's happy to help others out, but when I'm really in a slump like I am now, I'm alone.

I'm not part of the main uni campus, which means accessing university student services like counsellors and stuff takes time. I haven't much time to travel, and I'm disorganised and I have problems realising when I need help. I'm emotional now, but when I come back to this thread in two hours time I'll probably think I'm ridiculous for posting this, thinking I can handle everything myself.

I think I'm just lazy and disorganised, then I get into trouble because I get overwhelmed and it's hard for me to waddle through everything. I end up cramming and getting by, but it's not a nice way to go through uni. Last time I got sick and couldn't eat because I'd get nauseous and throw up from being so stressed, running on adrenaline and lack of sleep.

My family doesn't understand, and I don't have a great relationship with them. I always tell them I'm fine, because it just stresses me out more when they know I'm not because they can't help me. I'm in a long distance relationship and my boyfriend is back home whereas I'm interstate. I don't like bothering him all the time whenever I'm upset but I just seriously don't have anyone else I'm comfortable talking to, or that'll speak to me.

I can't fail any assessment, or I'll repeat the whole year, not just a particular subject. I'm overwhelmed and just freaking out and I just don't know how to deal with this. I've tried so many time management techniques and I'm still stressed and behind. I just end up watching TV shows. (I've gone through 6 this year.) I'm in that crappy state of mind where I feel like crying, but I can't, and there's no one I can share this with. I need help, I just don't know how to get it. Or maybe I'm making excuses up. I just can't seem to manage everything that's happening. Even when I have a holiday or break, I never end up doing the things I want. I just end up slothing around being unproductive. I feel like such a zombie.

Help!


----------



## xlr8r (Aug 14, 2013)

GENIUSandVIOLENCE said:


> I'm always the one that's happy to help others out, but when I'm really in a slump like I am now, I'm alone.


I can relate with this. It is a sensation more common than you think.

So, are you required to go to lessons now or you can focus on studying for exams?


----------



## CaptSwan (Mar 31, 2013)

Booze and sex are usually the main ways of relaxation for college students. You can try grass, too.


----------



## Serak (Jul 26, 2012)

Previous helpful comments aside: Talk to someone.

Not like, in a therapuetic or counseling sense really. That'd probably be a great help too, but I mean talk to someone who's willing to help you. Not that they can do your work for you, but they can sit down and engage you and make sure you're doing what you need to. Maybe they can help you review in a conversation over Skype, maybe they can quiz you on things you were supposed to have studied, whatever it is they can create that immediate sense of _need_ that I know helps a lot of INTPs get off their backsides.

They'll make it fun too and, with the right person, be there for you if you need to express yourself.

"Oh but, who would ever do something like that for a stranger since none of my friends seem willing?"

I do it every day.


----------



## White (Mar 16, 2013)

Hello I can be the ear who listen to your problem. I know you must have it very hard. My big sister is in med school too, she is maybe as busy as you.. Keep spirit, don't forget to eat nutritious food, get a good sleep, time to enjoy yourself like doing your hobby. For me, browsing baby animal pic or great landscape can power me up when I'm down. Or watching funny television show if you have free time. Try it


----------

